# Griezmann all'Atletico in prestito con obbligo.



## admin (31 Agosto 2021)

Sky: Griezmann ad un passo dal ritorno all'Atletico (avversario del Milan in CL) in prestito con obbligo di riscatto.


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Griezmann ad un passo dal ritorno all'Atletico (avversario del Milan in CL) in prestito con obbligo di riscatto.


Le Petit Diable vs Le Diable: saranno scintille in Champions


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Griezmann ad un passo dal ritorno all'Atletico (avversario del Milan in CL) in prestito con obbligo di riscatto.


Vabbè, dai, la prendo sul ridere: almeno Messias è di un mese abbondante più giovane di Griezmann


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2021)

Che errore ha fatto ad andarsene a Barcellona


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Che errore ha fatto ad andarsene a Barcellona


Si è praticamente rovinato


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Che errore ha fatto ad andarsene a Barcellona


Che errore ha fatto il Barca a prederlo.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Griezmann ad un passo dal ritorno all'Atletico (avversario del Milan in CL) in prestito con obbligo di riscatto.


Cioè questi non hanno rinnovato Messi perchè Griezmann con l'ingaggio bloccava tutto e ora di fatto lo danno via e hanno comunque perso Messi?


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Cioè questi non hanno rinnovato Messi perchè Griezmann con l'ingaggio bloccava tutto e ora di fatto lo danno via e hanno comunque perso Messi?


Macché, non sarebbe bastato lo stesso.


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2021)

che errore ha fatto lui ad andarsene pure, stava entrando nella storia del club ma la tentazione dei soldi ha vinto.
poi tornano tutti all'ovile di Simeone...

interessante la faccenda Joao Felix che pare non sia contento...pure lui di Mendes


----------



## enigmistic02 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Griezmann ad un passo dal ritorno all'Atletico (avversario del Milan in CL) in prestito con obbligo di riscatto.


Giocatore che non mi è mai piaciuto, secondo me sopravvalutato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Agosto 2021)

si ma l'Atletico vince La Liga in ciabatte quest'anno. Il barca ha perso Messi e ora anche Griezmann. Il Real ha perso Varane e Ramos dietro. L'Atletico inserisce invece Cunha, Griezmann e De Paul


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Agosto 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Che errore ha fatto ad andarsene a Barcellona


Messi era un tritacarne a cui pochi resistevano.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma l'Atletico vince La Liga in ciabatte quest'anno. Il barca ha perso Messi e ora anche Griezmann. Il Real ha perso Varane e Ramos dietro. L'Atletico inserisce invece Cunha, Griezmann e De Paul


Anche l'Atletico ha fatto la sua fesseria prendendo Felix, che con il gioco di Simeone centra zero.

Ci sono cose inspiegabili come prendere Ibra con il gioco del Barcellona


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che errore ha fatto il Barca a prederlo.


Infatti,giocatore sopravvalutatissimo.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che non mi è mai piaciuto, secondo me sopravvalutato.


Secondo me è bravo...ma la follia è stata portarlo a Barcellona per fargli fare l'esterno, per fargli fare il portaborse di Messi.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Anche l'Atletico ha fatto la sua fesseria prendendo Felix, che con il gioco di Simeone centra zero.
> 
> Ci sono cose inspiegabili come prendere Ibra con il gioco del Barcellona



Quando sei pieno di campioni, sei fortissimo...non sai cosa inventarti per provare a rafforzarti....è proprio in quei momenti che quasi sempre sbagli colpo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Agosto 2021)

Griezmann è una delle migliori seconde punte al mondo secondo me. L'Atletico sta facendo uno squadrone.

Certo non so se tornerà ai suoi livelli. Però non è ancora vecchio. 3 anni al top può farli.

Magari l'anno prossimo se le cose si mettono bene potremmo tentare Felix.
Chissà.

Sono curioso anche delle cifre di Griezmann , lo volevo al Milan e ipotizzavo un prestito con obbligo intorno ai 50. Dipende anche da come si sono accordati per l'ingaggio


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che non mi è mai piaciuto, secondo me sopravvalutato.


Giocatorino col bel faccino, mai piaciuto nemmeno a me.


----------



## enigmistic02 (31 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me è bravo...ma la follia è stata portarlo a Barcellona per fargli fare l'esterno, per fargli fare il portaborse di Messi.


Non è bravo tanto quanto è stato pagato. All'Atletico aveva overperformato, giocando da prima punta atipica. Fuori dal contesto e più defilato in campo (dove molti allenatori preferiscono schierarlo), ha fallito miseramente e non per colpa di Messi: la sua presenza depotenzia tutti i compagni, anche in Nazionale. La Francia con lui non gira.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non è bravo tanto quanto è stato pagato. All'Atletico aveva overperformato, giocando da prima punta atipica. Fuori dal contesto e più defilato in campo (dove molti allenatori preferiscono schierarlo), ha fallito miseramente e non per colpa di Messi: la sua presenza depotenzia tutti i compagni, anche in Nazionale. La Francia con lui non gira.



La Francia con lui ha vinto tutto. E' stato in quei tornei anche più importante di Mbappè. E' stato strapagato come quasi ogni grande calciatore, quasi tutti i calciatori pagati cosi tanto deludono un pò le aspettative. 

Per me è un ottimo calciatore messo nel contensto sbagliato. 

PS. di giocatori offensivi negli ultimi anni hanno deluso praticamente tutti a Barcellona.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando sei pieno di campioni, sei fortissimo...non sai cosa inventarti per provare a rafforzarti....è proprio in quei momenti che quasi sempre sbagli colpo.


Infatti bisogna stare immobili.
I soldi te li mangi quando serviranno.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti bisogna stare immobili.
> I soldi te li mangi quando serviranno.


Il Barca per anni comprava tanto per, pur di non restare immobile...si è dimenticato quello che lo aveva reso grande, ossia dare fiducia al settore giovanile e credere nei giovani...ora dovranno tornare alle origini.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Barca per anni comprava tanto per, pur di non restare immobile...si è dimenticato quello che lo aveva reso grande, ossia dare fiducia al settore giovanile e credere nei giovani...ora dovranno tornare alle origini.


Rakitic:"Oggi il Barca non da più fiducia al settore giovanile perché non é più quello di 15 anni fa, ora c'é più competitività e i giovani non trovano spazio".

Ragionamento che ci sta, ma chissà come sarebbe cambiata la storia senza Coutinho, Dembelé e Griezmann. Messi impone una certa competitività ed un certo mercato, ma é veramente insensato quello che hanno fatto.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Rakitic:"Oggi il Barba non da più fiducia al settore giovanile perché non é più quello di 15 anni fa, ora c'é più competitività e i giovani non trovano spazio".
> 
> Ragionamento che ci sta, ma chissà come sarebbe cambiata la storia senza Coutinho, Dembelé e Griezmann. Messi impone una certa competitività ed un certo mercato, ma é veramente insensato quello che hanno fatto.


Hanno deciso di mettere l'individualità davanti al collettivo. E non ha pagato. Come a Parigi, Leonardo non ha capito niente, non ha capito che se non diventano squadra non vinceranno mai.


----------



## ilPresidente (31 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Griezmann è una delle migliori seconde punte al mondo secondo me. L'Atletico sta facendo uno squadrone.
> 
> Certo non so se tornerà ai suoi livelli. Però non è ancora vecchio. 3 anni al top può farli.
> 
> ...



magari Felix


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Griezmann ad un passo dal ritorno all'Atletico (avversario del Milan in CL) in prestito con obbligo di riscatto.


Il Barcellona è il club che peggio ha operato negli ultimi anni. Dopo aver perso Neymar hanno fatto un errore dopo l'altro. Dembele e Coutinho a più di 100 milioni, Griezmann che non c'entrava niente a 100. Suarez dato via per niente. Pjanic preso a 60 per fare una super plusvalenza con Arthur. Ora ce l'hanno sul groppone e tra un po' lo davano alla juve in prestito pagandogli pure parte dello stipendio. Più tutta una serie di altri acquisti insensati che non ricordo (ma c'erano Boateng e Malcolm per esempio).
Si sono affondati da soli, devono sperare in Pedri e Ansu Fati (che viene da un brutto infortunio) e ricostruire


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hanno deciso di mettere l'individualità davanti al collettivo. E non ha pagato. Come a Parigi, Leonardo non ha capito niente, non ha capito che se non diventano squadra non vinceranno mai.


Che poi se non hai giocatori cresciuti nella società (epopea Milan e Barca) difficilmente puoi permetterti di far giocare tante stelle insieme, il PSG poi esaspera il concetto. Ci sono equilibri che saltano, perché ognuno a suo modo pensa e vuole essere la star del gruppo, nascono gelosie e sabotaggi interni ed ala prima difficoltà tutto si spacca. Guarda le interviste di Mbappe o il caso Donnarumma-Navas.

Guardiamo il Chelsea come gioca, o il Bayern o il City. Non é solo una questione di soldi spesi, é soprattutto una questione di coerenza e capacità di assemblare una squadra che si definisce tale. Bene cosi


----------



## Route66 (31 Agosto 2021)

Quando era all'Atletico parte prima mi piaceva ed aveva un suo perché poi è diventato campione del Mondo con la Francia e li sono iniziati i primi atteggiamenti da pagliaccio con delle esultanze idiote durante i festeggiamenti che me lo hanno fatto andare di traverso.
Infine il Barca ha fatto l'ennesimo tentativo (riuscito...) di suicidio pagando la mega clausola e una volta li probabilmente si è convinto di essere più bravo di Messi ed è stato l'inizio della discesa....
Ora noi poveri sfigati (nel sorteggio) ce lo ritroviamo pure contro in CL... speriamo di trovarlo sempre più in versione pagliaccio!


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti bisogna stare immobili.
> I soldi te li mangi quando serviranno.


Concetto che mi trova d'accordo


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che poi se non hai giocatori cresciuti nella società (epopea Milan e Barca) difficilmente puoi permetterti di far giocare tante stelle insieme, il PSG poi esaspera il concetto. Ci sono equilibri che saltano, perché ognuno a suo modo pensa e vuole essere la star del gruppo, nascono gelosie e sabotaggi interni ed ala prima difficoltà tutto si spacca. Guarda le interviste di Mbappe o il caso Donnarumma-Navas.
> 
> Guardiamo il Chelsea come gioca, o il Bayern o il City. Non é solo una questione di soldi spesi, é soprattutto una questione di coerenza e capacità di assemblare una squadra che si definisce tale. Bene cosi


Architetti e muratori.....


----------

